# Eclipse 3.4 und VE - Updateproblem



## Humpatz (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht mir nach dieser Anleitung (VE/Update - Eclipsepedia) den Visual Editor für Eclipse 3.4 zu besorgen ... Die Installation läuft auch bis ca. 51% ohne Probleme, bis jedes Mal folgende Meldung erscheint:

An error occurred while collecting items to be installed
  Problems downloading artifact: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.jfc,1.4.0.v20090505-2035.
    Exception connecting to http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.jfc_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar.
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.jfc_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar
    Exception connecting to http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.jfc_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar.
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.jfc_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar
  Problems downloading artifact: osgi.bundle,org.eclipse.ve.swt,1.4.0.v20090505-2035.
    Exception connecting to http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.swt_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar.
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.swt_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar
    Exception connecting to http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.swt_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar.
http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/plugins/org.eclipse.ve.swt_1.4.0.v20090505-2035.jar


Wie kann ich das Problem lösen und endlich den VE auf Eclipse 3.4 zum laufen bringen?
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (22. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mal auf ein temporäres Server Problem tippen.
Versuch in der zwischenzeit mal den hier:
www.ehecht.com


----------



## Humpatz (25. Mai 2009)

hab ich schon versucht und die jeweiligen dateien in die plugin und feature verzeichnisse gelegt ... jedoch hat sich nix verändert. weder bei "installed software" noch in den preferences ist mein Visual Editor aufgelistet. Eine Visual Class kann ich auch nicht erzeugen ... Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass VE für Eclipse schon seit AFAIK 1 1/2 Jahren solche Probleme hat. Bin mittlerweile dazu über gegangen für solche UI Dinge, die ich nicht von Hand coden will, Netbeans zu benutzen. Mir war's zu doof bei jedem Eclipse Update den VE mit Tagelangen Newsgroup und Google durchsuchen wieder ans laufen zu bringen.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mai 2009)

> hab ich schon versucht und die jeweiligen dateien in die plugin und feature verzeichnisse gelegt ... jedoch hat sich nix verändert. weder bei "installed software" noch in den preferences ist mein Visual Editor aufgelistet. Eine Visual Class kann ich auch nicht erzeugen ... Jemand eine Idee?


Das darfst du nicht tun!
Wenn du eine bereits eine Download Version des VE hast, dann musst du ihn ins Verzeichnis /dropins packen.


----------

